# Best grain for goats???



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Just wondering, my local feed mill has whole wheat, barley and oats for sale.
The wheat and barley are $7 per 50# bag; the oats are $10 per 50# bag.
Which would be the best buy for the nutrition??? I found these nutrition/vitamin/mineral charts online:



















Here are some more info about feeding wheat or barley:

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/beef/as1184.pdf

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/beef/as1609.pdf


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Barley and oats are better.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Is there a goat food that anyone recommends?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you have in your area?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Barley and oats are better.


What about the wheat?
I noticed that it has more protein and TDN than the barley or oats...:thinking:


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Local feed manufacturer??*

I feed a goat developer made by Big V feeds in McAlester, Oklahoma. I have been giving each one about 8 oz. once a day. This is my doe herd. I have cut out the feed right now because I have 6 acres of Sericia Lezpediza that is about 6-8 inches high, beautiful stuff, natural dewormer. Mine all look good, however I am noticing by their coats they need some copper. Got to order some tomorrow. It's always something, isn't it??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to be more careful of the wheat fermenting in their stomach and causing problems.

Donna - sounds like they sure have it good. I don't mind doing copper boluses.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Typically you get what you pay for


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes local mills will make their own 'goat feed' mixes.....
We have Scratch and Peck brand out here so I don't go to my local mill. But I think that is a option in alot of places.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

For an evening treat our goats get a small handful of sprouted peas - iron and clay peas are cheaper but this least time I could only get Australian winter peas.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, we have Purina Goat Food, and
Showmaster S Series Show Goat Feed. Then of course,the various horse feed.


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

We use Hubbard Wayne feed. It works good for our Boer goats. All healthy and 5 sets of twins!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

What kind of Hubbard food? I couldn't find the one you said on their website.


----------

